# Roundup in Canada is vinegar only .



## rsal59 (Jun 23, 2020)

Looked at the bottle and the only thing is contains is " acetic acid 62.5 gr/litre". Basically it is vinger. 
Does Roundup sell its products with different formula in Canada ?!!


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

They make one called round up advanced that contains "acetic acid" but most box stores have the regular round up that has glyphosate.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

In the U.S. there are some "Roundup" branded products that contain active ingredients other than glyphosate.

https://www.roundup.com/en-us/products/lawn-weeds-bugs


----------



## Katodude (Apr 22, 2021)

If you find some, you may want to buy it. Much of Canada is banning Glyphosate. Montreal has a ban in place, but you can still find it in a few stores.


----------

